
Ask HN: for iPhone photography, should i go X (refurb) or Xr - lucasverra
X &gt; Xr because of dual camera vs single<p>or<p>Xr &gt; X because of chip a12 &amp; software (variable depth of field is awesome)<p>I assume price will be ~ same. I like the X finsh, but Xr will have more support in time &amp; better faceid<p>Anyways X (refurb)  or Xr ??<p>P.S: i do not wish to pay max premium, so Xs not a possibility
======
steve90
Either will take pretty good photos I would always get the newest model. If
you are that serious about photography you will ultimately want a dedicated
camera anyway. The quality of your photos is going to be determined much more
by other factors e.g. composition, lighting, perspective etc. than which
particular model of camera or phone you shot it on.

------
rocktorsh
Agree with Steve, if you want the best quality photos to take the newest
version of iPhone xs max with 264GB (because you must have best shots with you
all the time).

